# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Kako smo obiljezile Majcin dan - pogledajte video zapise

## Mukica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saJfuL5cibU Jelacic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLdgLGBMfHo Cvjetni trg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGB-J-hQ4J8 Bogoviceva 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG10nCunRYQ Jurisiceva

----------


## dijanam

Gledala sam vas na podnevnom dnevniku (i bila skroz uvjerena da je Renata trudna   :Smile:  ).

Hvala vam zene u moje ime i mojih triju kćeri koje ce vjerujem osjetiti dobre posljedice ovih vasih akcija.
Moram primijetiti da ste kampanju odlicno osmislile!

Nastavite hrabro dalje. Ovu problematiku zbilja treba podignuti na politicko pitanje.

Sretno!

----------


## momze

dijana,   :Heart:  

samo da vam kazemo kada budete gledali filmice, da je Jurisiceva bila polazna tocka. onda smo isli Praskom, pa na Bogovicevu, Cvjetni trg i onda se Ilicom vratili do Jelacica gdje smo jos malo bubnjali i plesali.

bilo je stvarno mocno!  :D

----------


## k2007

žao mi je što nisam vidjela cijelu povorku   :Sad:  
što se letaka tiče, sve ih je pokupila moja mama, a mene su zaobilazili   :Laughing:   (...jer je ona ponosno ozarenih obraza gurala kolica   :Grin:  )

----------


## Sun

> Gledala sam vas na podnevnom dnevniku (i bila skroz uvjerena da je Renata trudna   ).
> 
> Hvala vam zene u moje ime i mojih triju kćeri koje ce vjerujem osjetiti dobre posljedice ovih vasih akcija.
> Moram primijetiti da ste kampanju odlicno osmislile!
> 
> Nastavite hrabro dalje. Ovu problematiku zbilja treba podignuti na politicko pitanje.
> 
> Sretno!


  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Baš je bilo MRAK!  :D

----------


## zrinka

hvala mukice sto nama dislociranima filmicima priblizujes akciju   :Kiss:

----------


## Eci

Bilo je super!   :Kiss:   Rodama!

----------


## samaritanka

Bravo!

----------


## Švedica

Oni bubnjari su bili pravi pogodak! 
Za cijelu akciju   :Klap:

----------


## pužić

:D  Bravo za Rode i odličnu akciju!!!

----------


## Snowflake

Moram reći da su materijali za ovu akciju sjajno pripremljeni. Rekla sam MM-u da mi pismo za primalju spremi ako ću ikad treći puta biti u rodilištu da ga dam sestrama. Nažalost, nismo dočekali povorku, jer je potomstvo bilo cendravo i morali smo kući. 
Svaka čast na akciji.

----------


## Shiva

Pun pogodak sa bubnjarima, svaka čast.
Bravo   :Klap:

----------


## mamuška

bravo za Rode!
velika pusa mojim ljetnim trudnicama-prosvjednicama! bravo cure!  :Heart:

----------


## Saki79

Bravo Rode!!!  :D

----------


## traktorka

Cure super ste !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## Mukica

evo i fotki

slike 1

slike 2

slike 3

----------


## miha

svaka vam čast na akciji, ali... djevojčice od 9-10 godina s trudničkim trbusima :shock: ?!

----------


## traktorka

Sve mi izgleda super,a najslađe su mi male * trudnice * !!

----------


## Joe

> svaka vam čast na akciji, ali... djevojčice od 9-10 godina s trudničkim trbusima :shock: ?!


miha to je bilo ko zezancija, i to su ti curice od 4-5 godina koje su vidjele mame da meću jastuke pod majicu pa su i one tako, nemoj se šokirati  :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

:D 
baš ste mi super
 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> svaka vam čast na akciji, ali... djevojčice od 9-10 godina s trudničkim trbusima :shock: ?!


jedna od njih je moja   :Laughing:  
4 i pol godine.

kaži ti djetetu da ne smije kopirati njih 50 koje su nešto radile   :Laughing:

----------


## josie

krivo mi ko psu što smo zakasnili   :Sad:  ...

----------


## sabaleta

Baš izgleda moćno, Rode šute, a bubnjari bubnjaju 8)

----------


## Sun

> svaka vam čast na akciji, ali... djevojčice od 9-10 godina s trudničkim trbusima :shock: ?!


pa i za njih se borimo, da bi i one jednog dana rađale u boljim uvjetima bez ponižavanja i svih užasa koji se odvijaju trenutno u hr rodilištima!

----------


## renata

bilo je za najeziti se.
najbolje mi je bilo kad smo dijelili letke ljudima koji su okolo stali i gledali nas i kad bi zene u godinama (ili mladje ali vidis da imaju iskustvo s poroda) s knedlom u grlu rekle "tako treba, odlicno je sto radite"

----------


## renata

dijana  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

> svaka vam čast na akciji, ali... djevojčice od 9-10 godina s trudničkim trbusima :shock: ?!


Ova druga ima 6 i 2 mjeseca.
Buduci da ce se stvarne promjene dogoditi taman da njih dvije imaju pravo na porod kakav zele, a bez borbe, mislim da im je ovo pravo mjesto bilo da nesto nauce i dozive.
I nitko ih ni na sto nije tjerao.   :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

> Hvala vam zene u moje ime i mojih triju kćeri koje ce vjerujem osjetiti dobre posljedice ovih vasih akcija.
> Nastavite hrabro dalje. Ovu problematiku zbilja treba podignuti na politicko pitanje.
> Sretno!


Za sve nase kceri.   :Heart:

----------


## Ena

Ganuta sam. 
Bravo! Izvrsno ste to osmislile! Svaka čast!

Veliko vam *HVALA!*  :Heart:

----------


## renata

> Za sve nase kceri.


e tu mi obavezno stane knedla u grlu
mozda zato sto ih imam tri  :Grin:  
i ne mogu zamisliti da radjaju kako sam ja radjala

----------


## miha

cure, kužim ja to  (i moj Rok (19mj) uzima sjenilo i kist i maže si oči jer vidi mamu kako to radi  :Rolling Eyes:  .)

ali htjedoh reći da mi je prizor zaista bio grozan. meni koja provodim svaki dan na forumu već 2 godine... 
ne znam, možda nitko sa strane nije to tako doživio, možda sam ja previše pod utjecajem mail-a o silovanju djevojčica u africi, možda sam previše priča o trudnoćama s 10, 11, 12 godina pročitala... ali zaista mi je bio horor vidjeti ih tako.

doduše, nisam bila na trg-u pa mi fali kontekst, ali ovako na slikama... čini se kao da ukazujete na drugu stvar - maloljetničke trudnoće :/ ...

inače, podržavam vas u svakom smislu i čestitam na ideji i organizaciji  :Kiss:  !

----------


## ms. ivy

miha, skroz si fulala film, kontekst i poantu.   :Laughing:

----------


## miha

> miha, skroz si fulala film, kontekst i poantu.


znam koji je bio kontekst i poanta, nisam glupa - hvala na pitanju...

čuj, govorim kao 'nevini, neuključeni promatrač', a pretpostavljam da je njima akcija i bila namijenjena 8)

----------


## apricot

miha, vjeruj mi da su prolaznici sa posebnom simpatijom gledali na curke, slikali ih i postavljali simpatična pitanja.
da je bilo ikakve negativne konotacije, vjerojatno bismo mi prve, kao mame, reagirale.

naravno, svatko ima pravo na svoj doživljaj, ali ja ne dam da mi moj itko pokvari.

za naše male aktivistice,   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Ja još nemam kćer, bar se još nije rodila   :Grin:  , ali meni su curke bile slatke i uopće ih nisam doživjela nikako negativno. Ja vjerujem da sam i ja u njihovim godinama da bih si i ja po uzoru na mamu tak nekaj stavila i napravila. Vjerojatno bi i bebi dala da sisa  8)

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Divne ste!
Moram da naglasim da je meni kod Roda bas super sto su deca uvek sa mamama aktivistkinjama, i ovo sa imitiranje vidim u sklopu toga.
Roditelj aktivista je roditelj aktivista + njegova/njena deca!

Ovi bubnjari su mi isto zakon, super je sto je pravi urbani, koloristicni, veseli i ozbiljni protest u pitanju!

----------


## YoungMummy

I nama je bilo super! Atmosfera genijalna, dobra organizacija, veselo i dojmljivo. Mi smo bili zadnji u povorci pa smo sve imali na oku!  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Layla

Šteta što nismo mogli doći...imali smo neizbježni obiteljski događaj. Pogledala sam video zapise..Zli Bubnjari su se totalno uklopili.
Bravo!

----------


## Ana :-)

Cure svaka vam čast   :Heart:  

Zašto se tako nešto nebi napravilo u svim većim gradovima?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Tako mi je žao da nisam bila... Prekrasna, moćna vibra!

----------


## Vodenjak

:Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## snoopygirl

:D  prave ste!
A curice izgledaju tako važno i samouvjereno   :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mewni je najnormalnija stvar na svijetu da se djevojčice igraju da su velike, u ovom slučaj uda su trudne.
ako se za igr moje curke vole šminkati, ili hraniti svoje lutke (ili dojiti  :Wink:  ), zašto se ne bi mogle igrati i da nose bebu u trbuhu.
mislim, kuže djeca da se mi nismo baš igrali, ali njima je sve to skupa sigurno bilo i zabavno.

mene brine koliko su nama zapravo opterećeni mozgovi svakakvim ružnim stvarima, ako imamo takve konotacije.

inače mi je ovo najdraža Rodina akcija do sad i samo žalim što nije bila jače medijski popraćena.
ali ovo je tek početak  :Wink:  ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

sori opet za tipfelere  :Embarassed:

----------


## Slavica

Svaka cast  :D   :Love:

----------


## sophisticat

:D Bravo za Rode!!!! Lijepo je vidjeti ovakve akcije, podrzavam vas i pozdravljam !!!!Steta sto ne mogu biti s vama, ali u mislima sam s vama!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Eci

Moja curica kaže da  i ona ima bebu u tibici kao i ja i moram probati kako se beba miče.  Ne vidim u tome ništa loše.
Sin me je pitao zašto one tete imaju flaster na ustima. Bome sam se namučila da mu dam neko zadovoljavajuče objašnjenje, a da ga ne opteretim previše.  :/

----------


## ana.m

A kaj se tiče bebe u buši...ima i Janko jednu   :Laughing:

----------


## AnaDelVito

dok ste prolazile na cvjetni, moja starija kćer i ja gledale smo iz kafića škola kako dolazite i popratile cijelu povorku. meni su, kozi staroj, krenule suze, a ova moja me gleda i misli si - eto i moja majka prolupala.
bilo je baš super i baš me briga što sam se rascmoljila.

----------


## Roza

Rodilje žele ljudski tretman u bolnicama - Večernji list

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/regi...02568/index.do

----------


## Arkana10

Bravo za Rode!!!
Bravo za Akciju!!!
a za male curice trudnice  :Kiss:

----------


## Zrina

Bravo Rode bile ste super!
Gledala sam vas na dnevniku i stvarno se osjetila sva ta pozitivna energija. 
Male trudnice su mi preslatke.   :Kiss:

----------


## irena2

PREKRASNO!!!!

Ne mogu vam opisti kako mi je žao što nisam bila tamo  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

> Gledala sam vas na dnevniku i stvarno se osjetila sva ta pozitivna energija.


Zrina, u kojem dnevniku?

----------


## Sun

vjerojatno onom u 12.00 na hrt1

----------


## Joe

Lucijina teta iz vrtića kaže da nas je vidjela, baš mi je žao da ja nisam gledala. Jel se to negdje može vidjeti? Jel netko snimao?

----------


## retha

Gledala sam malo fotke..ma ja uvijek zasuzim..od srece..divne ste! 
 :Heart:  
Bravo Rode!!!

----------


## Isabel

:D  :D  Rode svaka čast!! Jedva čekam da vam se pridružimo u budućim akcijama!! Sve je bilo MRAK!!Rode, Zli Bubnjari, dječica, buše, transparenti, letci, atmosfera, emocije, snaga, moč i pozitiva!!   :Heart:  

 :Love:  SUPER SUPER!!

----------


## Angie75

Moram nešto dodati. Je li netko (osim mene) primjetio promotoricu dojenja MV? Dok smo stajali i sakupljali se na vrhu Petrinjske, ona je prošla kraj nas, sva se stisla uz izlog one knjižare, valjda da je ne bi tko vidio. Bilo mi je to malo čudno... :?

----------

